# Ell ha de ploure



## avellanainphilly

Hola,
M'estava llegint un article de lingüística teòrica, sobre pronoms, i l'autora parla de frases que són gramaticals en alguns dialectes del català (sense especificar en quins), com:
- Ell ha de ploure
- Ell no n'hi ha

On el pronom 'ell' és una mena d'expletiu (com 'it' o 'there' en anglès). En fi, que mai no he sentit res semblant i m'ha sorprès molt. Algú diu (o ha sentit) aquesta mena de frases? Si són gramaticals per a vosaltres, tenen algun matís diferent de les frases sense pronom?

Gràcies!

Laia


----------



## Cecilio

Mai he sentit frases com aquestes. A primera vista, semblen una mica "franceses", en el sentit que en aquesta llengua s'utilitzaria el pronom "il" en frases com aquestes. Potser a la zona del Rosselló, per influència del francés, hi ha qui diu frases com les que tu has adduït, però això és una mera suposició teòrica, no conec exemples concrets. Per altra banda, no crec que hi haja cap altre lloc catalanoparlant on pogueren aparéixer usos semblants.


----------



## Mei

Hola Laia, jo tampoc, per mi no té sentit, qui és ell? I com ho fa? 

Mei

Records a la Philly!


----------



## tamen

.

El fenomen que exposes no sé si és exclusiu, però sí propi dels parlars de Mallorca.

Si mires l'Alcover Moll, hi trobaràs l'explicació satisfactòria que transcric:.

2. ELL 
partícula que s'usa al començament d'una frase exclamativa, per reforçar-ne l'expressió (Empordà, Mall., Men., Eiv.); cast. ant. _ello. _«Ell ha de ploure un dia o altre!» (Llofriu). «Ell tanmateix és gros, això!» (Men.). «Ell saps aquesta dona que ho és, de raonera!»«Ell tu saps que crides!» (Eiv.). «Ell això no acaba mai!» (Mall., Men., Eiv.). «Bondat suma, vós voleu | que de bon gust vostra sia; | ell jo no vos deixaria | per quant hi ha, bé ho sabeu!» (cançó pop. Manacor). «A Pollença vaig anar | a dur una pollencina, | i la volia fadrina; | varen dir: Ell no n'hi ha!» (cançó pop. Mall.). Ell sabeu quina al·lota que és!, Alcover Cont. 2. Ell seràs un senyoràs! ibid 4. Ell lo endemà de matí pren (Na Juanota) sa filoa y un muxell, Alcover Rond. i, 75. A Mallorca, en frases negatives és freqüent posar la partícula _ell _darrera el verb: «¿Que vendré?—No, no vendràs ell, tu!» (Mall.).


----------



## Cecilio

Molt bé, tamen! Veig que la meua "teoria francesa" s'ensorra sense remei...


----------



## tamen

Cecilio said:


> Molt bé, tamen! Veig que la meua "teoria francesa" s'ensorra sense remei...




Bon dia, Cecilio i alters comensals.

No et pensis que jo ho hagi sentit mai, i si ho he sentit ha estat sempre repetint frases fetes i coses antigues, en el meu cas sempre relatives a Mallorca, tot i que el Moll en dóna exemples ben repartits per la geografia.

Curiositats que és bo de saber i que no fan cap nosa.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola a tothom!
Gràcies pels vostres comentaris.
Buscant 'ell ha de ploure' al google, no hi surt en cap text real, però sí que surt citada en articles acadèmics. 
En un d'aquests, cita molts dels exemples que també apareixen a l'Alcover-Moll. És força curiós, pq a més no es pot analitzar com un expletiu, ja que apareix en frases que ja tenen un pronom. 
Si hi ha algú que faci servir aquestes expressions, segueixo molt interessada a llegir-ne els comentaris


----------



## chics

Hola!

Jo no ho he sentit mai, ni tan sols a Menorca (a Mallorca he estat menys, però tampoc no em sona...) on, en tot cas, pronunciarien "ei" i no "ell"...

I això sí que ho he sentit sovint a tot arreu, per exemple els títols dels capítols del Xin Chan: "Ei, que avui ensenyo el culet!". Però clar, aquest _ei_ és una interjecció i no el pronom _ell_...


----------



## ernest_

chics said:


> Jo no ho he sentit mai, ni tan sols a Menorca (a Mallorca he estat menys, però tampoc no em sona...) on, en tot cas, pronunciarien "ei" i no "ell"...
> 
> I això sí que ho he sentit sovint a tot arreu, per exemple els títols dels capítols del Xin Chan: "Ei, que avui ensenyo el culet!". Però clar, aquest _ei_ és una interjecció i no el pronom _ell_...



És el que estava pensant, podria ser que l'_ei_ vingués del pronom _ell_, llavors?


----------



## avellanainphilly

No ho crec pas. Tindrien entonacions completament diferents (si la frase amb 'ell' es pronuncia com jo em penso). 
A més, sembla que aquestes estan documentades en dialectes en què 'ell' i 'ei' es pronuncien diferent.

Bé, tenia curiositat per saber si era una construcció viva, però ja veig que no... què hi farem!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Bé, tenia curiositat per saber si era una construcció viva, però ja veig que no... què hi farem!


 Mala cara quan morirem! 

La llàstima és que per aquí no tinguem ningú de Mallorca que ens pugui dir si es tracta d'una fórmula encara viva. 

Jo tampoc mai no ho he sentit, però no m'estranyaria que en algun raconet de sa Roqueta encara hi hagi algú que ho empri 

Besades, Laia , de la Montse que no ha agafat l'avió!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Laia, al·lota, que aquest matí ben prestet, tot llegint durant el meu trajecte "across the city", he trobat una perla d'allò més preciosa que et transcric. Abans, però, t'he de dir d'on surt: *Es corpet d'es pou d'en Gatell, Rondaies Mallorquines d'en Jordi des Racó (Mn. Antoni M. Alcover), Tom XXII.* _Voilà_:

No n'havia vist mai Na Bet, de jove que li agradàs tant, i vos assegur que el se mirava ben arreu i amb tota l'ànima, sense reparar si li cauria o no cap gota de cera damunt aquella cara tan agradosa.

Què me'n direu? *Ell *n'hi cau una, de gota de cera, dalt sa cara d'aquell jove, tot d'una esclata un tro d'aquells més esquerdats i més ferests...

Doncs res, un petit regal (dislocació inclosa ) que espero que et plagui abans que agafis s'avió i cap al nord s'ha dit!


----------



## tamen

Bona, aquesta! Quan vaig dir que potser ho havia sentit repetint coses antigues crec que vaig tenir un bon lapsus i el que era és que ho he llegit vegades i vegades, però fa molts d'anys, en aquestes rondalles, que són la pura delícia i una meravella que t'empasses com bresques de mel.

Ara no m'ha funcionat, però fa temps les vaig poder veure a Internet, en aquesta pàgina: http://rondalles.uib.es/infoRondalles.php 
El problema és que sembla que hi ha alguna cosa de drets d'autor i que per això està diguem que paralitzada o adormida.

Amb tot, corroboro el que he dit més amunt amb aquesta observació:

L'important de don Antoni Maria Alcover són les seves _Rondaies Mallorquines_, monument de la nostra llengua, prodigi de palpitació popular, projectat sobre un paper amb una vitalitat impressionant, amb un abraonament dionisíac, amb un sabor únic, directíssim... És un raig impetuós de vida, i en aquest sentit, una obra de renaixement autèntic... el millor que s'ha escrit mai en dialecte mallorquí, en una llengua que capta tots els matisos, tots els racons, totes les intencions de la vida directa i autèntica. Jo us dic que les rondalles d'Alcover, delicioses d'intranscendència, són de les coses més serioses que poden haver estat mai escrites en qualsevol llengua. 

Josep Pla. _Les illes mediterrànies_ 
​


----------



## avellanainphilly

Fantàstic, Traductora!
Dues de les meves obsessions lingüístiques (pronoms i dislocacions) juntes en una frase d'una Rondaia!
Ara ja puc anar a agafar l'avió tranquil·la


----------



## dafne.ne

Es Català antic, que tambe en tenim natros


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Amb tot, corroboro el que he dit més amunt amb aquesta observació:
> 
> L'important de don Antoni Maria Alcover són les seves _Rondaies Mallorquines_, monument de la nostra llengua, prodigi de palpitació popular, projectat sobre un paper amb una vitalitat impressionant, amb un abraonament dionisíac, amb un sabor únic, directíssim... És un raig impetuós de vida, i en aquest sentit, una obra de renaixement autèntic... el millor que s'ha escrit mai en dialecte mallorquí, en una llengua que capta tots els matisos, tots els racons, totes les intencions de la vida directa i autèntica. Jo us dic que les rondalles d'Alcover, delicioses d'intranscendència, són de les coses més serioses que poden haver estat mai escrites en qualsevol llengua.​
> 
> Josep Pla. _Les illes mediterrànies_​


 
_Les illes_, Tamen, és un dels volums de l'Obra Completa que més m'estimo i és possible que ara em trobi llegint "ses rondaies" induïda inconscientment per aquesta lectura, que tant em va colpir. Així, recomano a tothom _Les illes_ i les Rondaies Mallorquines d'en Jordi des Racó. Deia el mestre Pla: "El parlar mallorquí és una cosa tan agradable, tan deliciosa, tan prodigiosament feta, pastada i civilitzada, que només per sentir parlar mallorquí val la pena d'anar a les Illes". 

I, res, que si quan sentim el crit de l'ensaïmada no podem agafar la "Transme" o un avionet, sempre queden "ses rondaies", oi? 



avellanainphilly said:


> Fantàstic, Traductora!
> Dues de les meves obsessions lingüístiques (pronoms i dislocacions) juntes en una frase d'una Rondaia!
> Ara ja puc anar a agafar l'avió tranquil·la


 
Bon dia, Noruega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Em vaig oblidar d'afegir un detall MOLT IMPORTANT en el meu comentari, Laia, que és qui va explicar aquesta rondalla al mossèn. En aquest sentit, diu mossèn Alcover "La me contà dona Maria Font i Oliver, de *Campanet*". Penso que és important tenir en compte la procedència de la persona que explica la rondalla, perquè, fixa't tu, encara no he trobat aquest ús de l_'ell _que ens ocupa en cap altra rondalla.  

I, finalment, un altre "ell" procedent de la mateixa història del corpet:

- Na Catalina és sa qui ha guanyada s'acció; seua és sa pauma. ¿Ha desencantat es fii del rei? Idò que se casin tots dos, si se volen!
- Què hi dius Catalina? - diu es fii del rei.
- Què hi dic? - diu ella -. Que sí.
- I jo que dic lo mateix! - s'exclama es fii del rei.
I què me'n direu? *Ell* allà mateix se casaren, i vénguen unes noces de primera, i un ball ben vitenc, i festes i sarau per llarg.

Idò, que us provi el cap de setmana a tots 

TPS


----------



## tamen

En un noticiari d'Internet acabo de veure això que transcric. 

És possible que l'article d'Albert Jané faci referència al que vas comentar, Laia. No estic subscrit a aquesta revista, però alguna vegada l'he llegida.

Cordialment

Ramon

_Ha sortit el número 61 de la revista 'Llengua Nacional'_

_SUMARI_

_- Etimologia de la toponímia andorrana relacionada amb riscos geològics_
_naturals (per Xavier Planas i Àurea Ponsa)_
_- Les Normes de Castelló: una premissa de la modernització valenciana (per_
_Vicent Pitarch)_
_- El català vist pels nouvinguts (per David Pagès)_
_- Expressió del termini d'una durada amb temps previ (per Carles Riera)_
_- No pensis en un espanyol (per Ramon Monton)_
_- Tendències, no pas lleis (per Robert Gómez-Ten)_
_- *Sobre l'"ell" emfàtic (per Albert Jané)*_
_- Sobre la col·locació dels pronoms febles (per Albert Jané)_
_- Parelles de verbs (per David Casellas)_
_- El risc dels compostos (per Roser Latorre)_
_- Fer bon ús del seny (per Pere Ortís)_
_- Els papers de Salamanca, encara (per Pere Ortís)_
_- Errors de la correlació de temps (per Josep Ruaix)_

_RESSENYES_

_- "La il·lusió occitana. La llengua dels catalans, entre Espanya i França",_
_d'August Rafanell (per Josep Ruaix)_
_- "Les cançons populars del DCVB", de Bàrbara Sagrera (per Gabriel Barceló)_
_- "Estudis dialectals i onomàstics", de F. de B. Moll (per Lluís Gimeno)_
_- "La realitat d'un somni. Trenta anys d'escoles catalanes a la Catalunya_
_del nord" (per Xavier Rull)_
_- "La llengua que ens va parir", de Jordi Solé (per Víctor Pallàs)_
_- "Del Bisaura al món", de Jordi Dorca (per Víctor Pallàs)_
_- "El cansament del resistencialisme", de Ramon Monton (per Jordi Solé)_
_- "Intel·ligència i caràcter", de Lluís Duran (per Jordi Solé)_​


----------



## papillon

avellanainphilly said:


> ...Ell no n'hi ha...





Mei said:


> ...per mi no té sentit, qui és ell? ...


El déu, suposo...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

papillon said:


> El déu, suposo...


 
Sí que és cert que aquest ús pot sorprendre. De fet, jo mai no ho havia sentit. Des que llegeixo les Rondaies Mallorquines, però, que ja me l'he trobat en diverses ocasions (Laia, ja he anat més enllà de la _des corpet_ i continua sortint-hi!)

Seria interessantíssim si algú en sabés més i ho compartís, perquè suposo que aquest _ell_ tampoc no es pot fer anar de qualsevol manera, no?

De fet, cada vegada que m'he trobat amb frases amb aquest _ell_ a les Rondaies, que les he hagut de llegir una altra vegada, perquè tot d'una fan que et perdis una mica...


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola,



> És possible que l'article d'Albert Jané faci referència al que vas comentar, Laia. No estic subscrit a aquesta revista, però alguna vegada l'he llegida.


Gràcies per la referència, tamen. Pel títol diria que es deu tractar d'un altre fenomen: quan poses un accent especial al pronom per indicar una interpretació contrastiva "Jo no he estat mai a l'Àfrica, però ELL sí que hi ha estat diverses vegades". De totes maneres, com que aquest tema també m'interessa, intentaré localitzar l'article.



> Seria interessantíssim si algú en sabés més i ho compartís, perquè suposo que aquest _ell_ tampoc no es pot fer anar de qualsevol manera, no?


Em sembla que ningú sap del cert què fa aquest pronom. Aquest handout té molts exemples i fa una repassada a diverses anàlisis (http://www.hinzelin.net/resources/Hinzelin_ho_Tuebingen_English.pdf): s'ha analitzat com a expletiu, com a adverbi , marcador discursiu (això em sembla que podria tenir força sentit)

  Bon diumenge a tothom!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Acabo de cercar "ell" en el diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia a propòsit d'una consulta per a la traducció que em té ocupada i... fixa't, Laia, en la primera accepció: ell. De fet, en Tamen ja ens havia transcrit què en diu l'Alcover-Moll, però m'ha sorprès que el diccionari de l'EC, molt més mancat de detalls, ho inclogui!


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Acabo de cercar "ell" en el diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia a propòsit d'una consulta per a la traducció que em té ocupada i... fixa't, Laia, en la primera accepció: ell. De fet, en Tamen ja ens havia transcrit què en diu l'Alcover-Moll, però m'ha sorprès que el diccionari de l'EC, molt més mancat de detalls, ho inclogui!



Gràcies, Montse! No se m'havia acudit buscar-ho a l'IEC. De totes maneres, sembla que és una expressió ben morta...


----------

